# Red Dun Pictures? Dorsal Stripe?



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Does anyone have pictures of true red-dun horses? I'm particularly interested in their dorsal stripes - I've researched and learned that their stripes are not black, as in most duns... but I'm not sure how prominent they are in red dun horses? And, do the dorsal stripes go all the way from neck to tail in all cases?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have some really good pictures of my red dun Curly. Subbing so i will post them when i get on my computer. Leg barring is very prominent, dorsal stripe with wither shading, his dorsal goes all the way down his tail.

His shade varies from season to season. And just like many horses, shading varies depending on the horse...as well as season, and diet. Some red duns are very prominent with their markings, while others...not so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

This is my filly
Her dorsal stripe is not very prominent but you can see it more clearly in the last few photos:wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ LOVE her! I can haz!?!?!?! *grabby hands* Mine, MiNe, ALL MINE!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out our horse in my profile (Acey). She has the primitive dun strips on her legs and down her spine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Le007 (Jan 7, 2013)

Love this horse pictured. Looks very much like my grade mare, Cookie.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Really only black and bay duns have black or near-black dorsal stripes. Any other color, red included, usually just has a darker shade compared to the rest of their body. Most red duns have a chestnut or liver chestnut dorsal stripe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Red stripe from mane down tail, leg bars, shoulder marks and even some cobwebbing (little stripes) on the forehead under the forelock. Red duns are easy- genetically just a sorrel horse plus dun.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah my Dunskin doesn't have a black dorsal it's more like a darker tan buckskin color.
































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Red Duns will always have red dorsal strips as they do not carry black. Where Duns can have either red or black.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Huh... I'm just trying to figure out my horse's color. Chestnut, with some unusual markings, including one leg with primitive stripes and a faint dorsal stripe that goes from withers through tail. The "one leg" thing is a bit strange... lol. 

Thanks guys! Beautiful horses! I LOVE the prominence of the coloring in lilruffian! All the horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Got any pics of your horse to post?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Some counter shading can be quite strong. Also a dun does not have to have leg and shoulder markings to be a dun. Only true requirement is the dorsal.


----------



## Brittney917 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Pretty! My horse's markings aren't that prominent :/ I've pm'd NrhaReiner and Peppy


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Some red duns can have incredibly dark, even black LOOKING dorsals.


















Whole body shot


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a red dun pony mare that I sold a month or so ago. She had some really bold marking though she was in her winter woolies. I bet she would have had some beautiful markings come summer.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

RiverBelle said:


> I had a red dun pony mare that I sold a month or so ago. She had some really bold marking though she was in her winter woolies. I bet she would have had some beautiful markings come summer.
> 
> View attachment 129459
> 
> ...


Your mare isn't red dun, she is bay dun - on a wild bay base from the looks.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Your horse is a red dun. 
Sharpie very pretty like the shine to the coat in the summer pic.
Riddles - how long ago was your horse body clipped? what does she/he look like not clipped?


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

stevenson said:


> Riddles - how long ago was your horse body clipped? what does she/he look like not clipped?


He's not body clipped. That photo was taken in the summer.


----------

